# Help Please



## jetzsduck (Aug 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me where i can get stock files for my bionic

OTA
Kernel
Radio

thanks


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Go back a few pages and you'll see it. Its titled 5.5.893 files leaked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## jetzsduck (Aug 24, 2011)

i've tried that and it keeps failing. i cant get past 5.5.866.xt875

this is what i have

system
5.5.8.66.xt875

android
2.3.4

baseband
cmda_n_03.1c.57r ltedc_u_05.15.01

webtop
qt-1.3.0-105_dnb-1

kernel
2.6.35.7-g68606e6
[email protected]#1

eri
5
prl
15098


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

look over @ the Bionic Pathsaver from p3droid. found here.

refer to that thread if you have any issues with it.


----------

